# Reckless behaviour in Kiel Canal [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

At 1700 May 8 yacht Huglo got caught between general cargo vessel Lezhevo and some pilings in Kiel Canal

More...


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

Stupid yacht people again, they should have to have qualifications and pay for their mistakes as the professionals have to


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Odin. I take this as a reminder that many people on board yachts aren't aware of the limitations of larger vessels when manouevring in confined waters. Six or more short and rapid blasts on the whistle may help to make them aware.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

.. assuming the same yacht people know what 6 blasts means.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Short and rapid blasts sound peremptory enough to penetrate even the skulls of the ignorant, with luck.


----------

